# طلب تحويل امتداد ملف cnc



## samy_m21 (26 مارس 2014)

الاخوة الافاضل
عندي ملف G code بامتداد cnc به رسمه واحتاج تغير حجم الرسمة فهل يوجد وسيلة لتحويل الملف بصيغة يمكن فتحه على اي برنامج لاتمكن من تغيير حجم الرسمة او هل يوجد طريقة للتعامل مع ملف الـ cnc ببرنامج معين لتحريره وتغيير حجم الرسمه به


----------



## ايار اونصال (8 يونيو 2014)

يا ريت في رد دائما اواجه نفس المشكلة
شكرا


----------



## ksmksam (9 يونيو 2014)

ممكن تستورده عالارتكام وتحوله 3د وبعدين اتعدل الرسمه


----------



## samy_m21 (9 يونيو 2014)

ksmksam قال:


> ممكن تستورده عالارتكام وتحوله 3د وبعدين اتعدل الرسمه



انت جربت تستورد ملف بامتداد cnc ؟
يا اخي الارت كام لا يستورد ملفات بهذا الامتداد


----------



## ksmksam (10 يونيو 2014)

انا متاكد اني انسان عاقل واتحمل مسؤوليت كلامي
اذا انتا مش فاهم ومابتعرف احكي كيف ممكن اعملها مش تحكي عني اني مابعرفها 
عدم المعرفه مش عيب ممكن نتعلم من بعض بس انت مابترعف شوو بعرف
ابعتلي ملفك


(غفر الله لك وعفا عنك وزادك علما وحلما) أخوك الفقير إلى الله طارق _ بلال


----------



## samy_m21 (26 يونيو 2014)

يا اخي انت ليه زعلان هو حد قال انك انسان غير عاقل ؟ ! ! !
انت ليه تقول اني مش فاهم
انت بتقول انه من الممكن استيراد الملف على الارتكام وانا تعاملت مع الارتكام ولايمكن استيراد ملف بهذا الامتداد اذا انت تعرف الطريقه اشرحها ليستفيد منها الجميع انا لا احتاج تحويل ملف فقط لاكن احتاج تعلم كيفية التحويل او كيفية التعامل مع ملفات بهذا الامتداد سواء بالارتكام او اي برنامج اخر
في مثل صيني بيقول لاتعطني سمكه ولكن علمني كيف اصطاد


----------



## ksmksam (28 يونيو 2014)

على كل حال تم شرح الموضوع في المنتدى قبل مده 
طبعا الطريقة الااستيراد سهله لكن التعديل بعد ذلك صعب يمكن استخدام الايقونه الموجوده بالصوره واذاما عرفت ارسلي الملف وانا راح احاول اساعدك
مشاهدة المرفق untitled.bmp


----------



## samy_m21 (28 يونيو 2014)

شكرا لاهتمامك . انا بحثت في المنتدى ولم استطع العثور على الشرح ارجو كتابة لينك الشرح كما اشكرك اخي الكريم لمحاولة مساعدتي بارسال الملف وتعديله لي لكن انا لااحتاج تعديل ملف محدد وانا احتاج تعلم الطريقة لتطبيقها عل اي ملف يحتاج للتعديل فاذا تكرمت عليا بشرح الطريقة او لينك الشرح او حتى باسم الموضوع الموجود به الشرح


----------



## ksmksam (1 يوليو 2014)

هل اطلعت على الصوره المرفقه بالاعلى


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

وأود أن أشكر الأخ الكريم على مساعدته لزميلة 

وأحب أن أذكركما انتما الإثنين بقول الله عز وجل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"وَقُل لِّعِبَادِي يَقُولُوا الَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ ۚ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَنزَغُ بَيْنَهُمْ ۚ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلْإِنسَانِ عَدُوًّا مُّبِينًا"


----------



## samy_m21 (4 يوليو 2014)

ksmksam قال:


> هل اطلعت على الصوره المرفقه بالاعلى



ايوه شفت الصورة ! وبعدين فهمت ايه انا كده
لو تعرف الطريقه اتفضل اشرح ولو مش عارف مفيش مشكله وشكرا على كل حال
انت مدوخني معك ليه من اكتر من شهر


----------



## ksmksam (6 يوليو 2014)

انا اسف شوف واحد تاني يفهمك


----------

